# ISO Wayne Fowlkes rods



## brickell (Jun 5, 2019)

Anyone wishing to sell Wayne Fowlkes rods for speckled trout/puppy drum fishing, please contact me. I live in Virginia Beach, Wayne's hometown until he died. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Did Wayne mark his rods in any way? I will keep my eye out for them is there any specific indicator I should be looking for?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I might have one of Wayne's rods, didn't he sell the rain shadow blanks or something like that? Inbox me your number.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Wayne folkes allstar 1509 heaver...I've caught lots of Drum with it. 

From what I've seen out there he never really marked his rods per se. However if it wasn't a SPECIAL ORDER ROD.. He used lots of Black thread and gold trim. Nathan Pruitt, and Hatteras Jacks bought most of what was left after he passed away. There were a few guys up in his area that bought a few things but nothing major like Ryan and Nathan.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Alot of Wayne's rods were boat rods . Imo Mostly ugly stick blanks . Imo he didn't use expensive blanks unless you brought them in . He dress them up very nice with the diamond pattern. Most all his personally rods were gold and black . I never really seen any light inshore rods from Wayne mostly boat or heavers.. 

I never seen a signature on any as well. I heard he taught classes on how to wrap years before he past.i think I know one person that was taught by him I'll see if I can reach out.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

IPNURWATER said:


> Alot of Wayne's rods were boat rods . Imo Mostly ugly stick blanks .* Imo he didn't use expensive blanks unless you brought them in* . He dress them up very nice with the diamond pattern. Most all his personally rods were gold and black . I never really seen any light inshore rods from Wayne mostly boat or heavers..
> 
> I never seen a signature on any as well. I heard he taught classes on how to wrap years before he past.i think I know one person that was taught by him I'll see if I can reach out.


Wayne had some very expensive rods.....I bought some of them.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

There wasn't anything "inexpensive," in Wayne's shop, I can guarantee that. His shop was like walking into a fishing museum, and you could sit and talk fishing with him for hours ...whether you wanted to or not. Miss that guy. Still have two Outcast 1625s and an Allstar 1145 he wrapped, never selling those.


----------



## Blaksand2 (Oct 1, 2018)

I agree with you Adam........Nothing but quality and the best when it came to craftsmanship. In my opinion, he was one of the best Rod Builders and Surf casters that has ever lived, and I Great Friend. I really miss him too.


----------



## brickell (Jun 5, 2019)

757.560.1122


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

I had my two 1509's custom made by Wayne back in 1994 and still using them today.....even soft casted 16oz. with them when it was real rough and I was much younger  Like others, won't ever sell these rods and they're still in great shape after 25 years of heavy use. I'm hoping you're smiling in heaven Wayne from these kind words for you........God Bless!


----------



## Colterscott (Mar 18, 2021)

brickell said:


> Anyone wishing to sell Wayne Fowlkes rods for speckled trout/puppy drum fishing, please contact me. I live in Virginia Beach, Wayne's hometown until he died. Thanks in advance.


I've got a fowlkes rod and new calcutta 700 both owned by Wayne fowlkes. Not sure what its worth but would be great for puppy drum


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

He built for me a1265 BA Allstar. Guidbrod blk and ole gold. St John’s cross variation spinning. Will sling.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I had him build two 1509's back in the mid 90's. I gave one to my son in law and I still have the other. I remember putting an Abu Sports Rocket on it and got my first cast over 400 ft. Back then, that was really good for me. These days I fish it with a Fathom or Saltist when I need 8 oz. It is still in great shape. I wouldnt even think of selling it.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Wayne. What a character. He built several rods for me, and I’d never sell any of them. I always thought he was one of the best rod builders in the world (especially after listening to him. Ha.) He took care of his mama with her cancer for years, and that kept him off the water for a long time. I was so glad to finally see him drum fish off Sandbridge Pier after years of caring for her.
His shop was immaculate, with a huge picture of him giving one of his rods to George Bush Sr. hanging on the wall. I never met anyone like him, and I never will. He was one of a kind, and I miss him. If you get one of his rods, treasure it forever.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

“From what I've seen out there he never really marked his rods per se. However if it wasn't a SPECIAL ORDER ROD.. He used lots of Black thread and gold trim. Nathan Pruitt, and Hatteras Jacks bought most of what was left after he passed away. There were a few guys up in his area that bought a few things but nothing major like Ryan and Nathan.”

Wayne wrapped for Ryan at Hatteras Jack back in the day. Ryan is your best bet for finding one of his rods. Give him or Jimmy a call. Black and gold diamond if you’re lucky. If not, have Jimmy build you one. He’s just as good as Wayne was. No bull.


----------



## Baldguy (Jul 22, 2006)

I bought a 10' 1pc 'stump' heaver from him in 90's. Black and gold. I think on a Gator blank. It wasn't made to order but it was in his shop, in the Great Neck area if I recall.
Sound right?


----------

